# Training Splits



## rmtt (Mar 7, 2018)

So just to start some discussion....what type of training splits are you guys running.

I'm currently on a 3 on / 1 off.

Day 1 - Chest, Shoulders, Triceps, Calves, abs

Day 2 - Back, traps, biceps

Day 3 - Legs, Calves, abs

Day off...then repeat. I've done a ton of different routines in my time....but always keep coming back to this one.

Two exercises per body part, 4 sets per exercise with varying rep ranges, and rest periods between sets of 60 seconds or less.

Still trying to beat my logbook each workout....and when I stall I will change up exercises.

Its not a lot of volume, but decent frequency. Plus with so little work sets...I know that I have to give it my all for each one to effectively stimulate the muscle.

Seems to be the perfect balance for my body in regards to recovery...especially for my CNS. My muscles recover pretty quick...but CNS overload can be cumulative and this seems to address all of those issues!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 7, 2018)

Right now I'm pressed for time and I'm aging and don't recover as well so I have more rest days while training each body part once per week. I'm in the gym around 60-70 minutes each session:

Day One: CHEST, SHOULDERS, BICEPS
Day Two: QUADS, CALVES, HAMS, CALVES
Day Three: BACK, BICEPS, FOREARMS


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 7, 2018)

doing the mountain dog split:-
Day1 - Legs, Calves
Day2 - Chest, Shoulders
Day3 - Back
Day4 - Arms
DAy5 - Weak Bodyparts

Wkends off


----------



## montego (Mar 7, 2018)

Fortitude Training Tier 2

Day 1 - Lower Loading/Upper Pump

Day 2 - Rest

Day 3 - Upper Loading/Lower Pump

Day 4 - Rest

Day 5 - Lower Muscle Rounds

Day 6 - Upper Muscle Rounds

Day 7 - fat

Love this program so much. A ton of frequency and heavy heavy weight.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 8, 2018)

d2r2ddd said:


> doing the mountain dog split:-
> Day1 - Legs, Calves
> Day2 - Chest, Shoulders
> Day3 - Back
> ...


Which one of Meadows programs you running? He has quite a few out now.....I've seriously been thinking about buying one of them and giving it a go.

I really respect his whole approach to everything he does.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 8, 2018)

rmtt said:


> Which one of Meadows programs you running? He has quite a few out now.....I've seriously been thinking about buying one of them and giving it a go.
> 
> I really respect his whole approach to everything he does.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk



Creeping Death:headbang:


----------



## roadglide83 (Mar 8, 2018)

4 day rotation. Generally I’ll train 2-3 days in a row then take 1-2 days rest. Usually depends on Work and school schedule. 
Day 1-legs
Day 2-chest/bic
Day 3-back/deadlifts 
Day 4-shoulders/tric

I have been using lower amount of sets on my main movements usually 1 heavy set and 1 back down set and then I’ll pick a finisher movement and do 7 sets of 8-12 with 30 sec rest between sets to really focus on the pump and getting blood into the muscle.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 8, 2018)

d2r2ddd said:


> Creeping Death:headbang:



Nice....I know all of his programs are hard....but I hear that one is particularly brutal!


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 8, 2018)

rmtt said:


> Which one of Meadows programs you running? He has quite a few out now.....I've seriously been thinking about buying one of them and giving it a go.
> 
> I really respect his whole approach to everything he does.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk



Don't mean to derail this but I was going to purchase his "One time meal plan".

BTW: I'm 3 on and 1 off

Chest, shoulders, traps, tris .......all sets to failure
Quads, hams, calves
Back, bis, abbs
OFF
Repeat


----------



## rmtt (Mar 8, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Don't mean to derail this but I was going to purchase his "One time meal plan".
> 
> BTW: I'm 3 on and 1 off
> 
> ...


Sounds like we follow a similar plan. I figured we might as I know we were both clients of Phil at one time.

I like the general setup of his program....plus you learn later where you can add things in as you want when you need to.

Some weeks....I add a little more volume....others I don't. More of a go by feel process!

John is putting out a lot of good stuff. I still have printouts of his original Mountain Dog Diet thread when he first laid it out.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmtt (Mar 8, 2018)

monetgo said:


> Fortitude Training Tier 2
> 
> Day 1 - Lower Loading/Upper Pump
> 
> ...


Still trying to decide between Scott's program, or one of John's. 

John's stuff is very expensive...but I'm sure it's worth it. But I'm trying to put a kid through med school right now!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## montego (Mar 8, 2018)

rmtt said:


> Still trying to decide between Scott's program, or one of John's.
> 
> John's stuff is very expensive...but I'm sure it's worth it. But I'm trying to put a kid through med school right now!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


I've used a lot of John's stuff too.

Still prefer fortitude


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 8, 2018)

rmtt said:


> Sounds like we follow a similar plan. I figured we might as I know we were both clients of Phil at one time.
> 
> I like the general setup of his program....plus you learn later where you can add things in as you want when you need to.
> 
> ...



I've been around the horn and back with splits. Believe it or not I got this from Shelby. He worked with me for my 7th place finish at the Nats. I just didn't have the size I needed. I was at 198lbs on the scale night before and the guys that took the podium all were the same weight just (5) inches shorter than me lol 
Those Jamaicans are really tuff to beat. Tiny insertions and ballony muscle bodies. Gotta take my hat off to them........


----------



## rmtt (Mar 9, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> I've been around the horn and back with splits. Believe it or not I got this from Shelby. He worked with me for my 7th place finish at the Nats. I just didn't have the size I needed. I was at 198lbs on the scale night before and the guys that took the podium all were the same weight just (5) inches shorter than me lol
> Those Jamaicans are really tuff to beat. Tiny insertions and ballony muscle bodies. Gotta take my hat off to them........


Cool....I trained with Shelby awhile too. What I remember most from him was that he had me eating way more than anybody else I worked with.

I was younger then.....and my metabolism was cranking. This was when carb cycling was getting really popular!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmtt (Mar 9, 2018)

monetgo said:


> I've used a lot of John's stuff too.
> 
> Still prefer fortitude


Its a lot more cost effective for sure. I may buy his book and see what I can "cook up" with it.

My body thrives on high volume, low frequency, and low rep work. But we all know that isn't the best thing in terms of hypertrophy.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## montego (Mar 9, 2018)

rmtt said:


> Its a lot more cost effective for sure. I may buy his book and see what I can "cook up" with it.
> 
> My body thrives on high volume, low frequency, and low rep work. But we all know that isn't the best thing in terms of hypertrophy.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


I would buy it and just follow the layout. No need to change anything I promise.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 10, 2018)

rmtt said:


> Nice....I know all of his programs are hard....but I hear that one is particularly brutal!



The hardest was John's first High frequency program "Gauntlet", where u train 3x per week on most body parts. I gave up half way, was spending upto 2hrs per day in the gym.

Heard he made some changes in his newer higher frequency program, eg., Taskmaster- where you only choose 1 to 2 body parts to hit 3x per week instead of all body parts.


----------



## montego (Mar 10, 2018)

rmtt said:


> Nice....I know all of his programs are hard....but I hear that one is particularly brutal!





d2r2ddd said:


> Creeping Death:headbang:


Yep ran that too. Hurt.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 10, 2018)

monetgo said:


> I would buy it and just follow the layout. No need to change anything I promise.



I got FT when it was first released, unfortunately yet to try out. Was overwhelmed by the informations inside the book. Got a hard time absorbing it. 

Maybe I shld reread and put into action.

Did u start with the Basic or Turbo Version?


----------



## montego (Mar 10, 2018)

d2r2ddd said:


> I got FT when it was first released, unfortunately yet to try out. Was overwhelmed by the informations inside the book. Got a hard time absorbing it.
> 
> Maybe I shld reread and put into action.
> 
> Did u start with the Basic or Turbo Version?


Basic tier 1.

If you can can really produce intensity, I mean full force gut busting sets where you're leaving nothing on the table (besides loading sets) , you'll grow on just that. If you can't train that way, I wouldn't really recommend it anyways. 

Tier 2 is almost too much.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 10, 2018)

monetgo said:


> Basic tier 1.
> 
> If you can can really produce intensity, I mean full force gut busting sets where you're leaving nothing on the table (besides loading sets) , you'll grow on just that. If you can't train that way, I wouldn't really recommend it anyways.
> 
> Tier 2 is almost too much.


I will be giving it a go. Bought the ebook....and just been reading through it wrapping my head around how I want to set my workouts up.

I'm no stranger to leaving it all in the gym as I did a Wendler Hybrid Split for years of nothing but trying to beat my logbook everytime I hit the gym.

It was huge volume, low frequency, and most of the time training multiple sets in the 80+% range of my 1RM. But it does a number on your body after awhile.

It focused on the big movements....Squat, Deadlift, Bench, Overhead Press. Any other exercises were for support of increasing weight in the big exercises.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2018)

I usually keep my training very basic. 
Chest, shoulders and triceps
Back and bi-ceps 
Legs 
3 on 1 off


----------



## SizeON (Mar 17, 2018)

ATM:

Day1 - Chest/Bicep
Day2 - Quads/Calves
Day3 - Rest
Day4 - Shoulders/Calf
DAy5 - Back/Triceps
DAy6 - Rest
DAy7 - Rest


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 30, 2018)

Chest (heavy), tri-ceps (pump) and rear delts (mixed).

Quads (heavy), hamstrings (pump) and calves (mixed).

Back (heavy), chest (pump), biceps (heavy).

Shoulders (heavy) tri-ceps (heavy) and quads (pump).

Hamstrings (heavy), calves (mixed), back width (heavy) and bi-ceps (pump).


I train no more than 5 days per week and if it's less just follow the split into the next week.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 30, 2018)

rmtt said:


> Cool....I trained with Shelby awhile too. What I remember most from him was that he had me eating way more than anybody else I worked with.
> 
> I was younger then.....and my metabolism was cranking. This was when carb cycling was getting really popular!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk



Yep, Lots of food. But I was growing with him. It got to a point where I was getting hurt to often chasing the book. I just had to stop with the DC. It was age related I'm sure.


----------



## Victory (Apr 1, 2018)

SizeON said:


> ATM:
> 
> Day1 - Chest/Bicep
> Day2 - Quads/Calves
> ...



I used to train just like this. I like changing things around and doing back/triceps and chest/biceps. Only difference was I trained calves twice in the week.



Elvia1023 said:


> Chest (heavy), tri-ceps (pump) and rear delts (mixed).
> 
> Quads (heavy), hamstrings (pump) and calves (mixed).
> 
> ...



I really like this split. I think I am fairly balanced so train things equally. I also like twice per week training and this covers both. Do you also train rear delts with back or shoulders?


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 2, 2018)

Mine changes all the time. I want to bring up my legs so been training them twice each week. I may start training calves 3 times per week as well.


----------



## ketsugo (Apr 29, 2018)

Three days on one day off , three on two off . Body split into 3 parts . Depending on mood and energy. On leg day I may do calf and hamms in am and  quads in pm. Always rotation . My eating always rotation to stay lean . As I get older it’s been harder to remain lean .


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 11, 2018)

rmtt said:


> So just to start some discussion....what type of training splits are you guys running.
> 
> I'm currently on a 3 on / 1 off.
> 
> ...





I love this strategy and the part where you state “Plus with so little work sets...I know that I have to give it my all for each one to effectively stimulate the muscle.” is exactly how I feel.  I can get more out of one set than some people can an entire workout.  You have to make every rep count and really bring the focus and aggression to get the most out of a low volume high frequency routine.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## striffe (Jun 27, 2018)

At the moment I am training what I feel like on the day. Trying to increase frequency and keep volume capped at what I can fit into 1 hour in the gym.


----------



## armada (Jun 28, 2018)

Fortitude Training. Very customizable, has built in deloads, and keeps things interesting while progressing.


----------

